
Google's New Polite Notification UX Signals a Change for Product Teams - benjbenj
https://www.trychameleon.com/blog/notification-ux
======
pulkitpulkit
Wrote this to help product teams learn from how Google changed the UI for
seeking notifications. There are already good articles on how to do this for
mobile apps, but similar best practices need to be applied on the web for pop-
ups / modals / product tours etc. which are typically invasive and not
helpful.. which gives them a reputation for being annoying.. but it doesn't
have to be that way!

